
Why hiring is broken and how I'm dealing with it - acconrad
https://userinterfacing.com/why-hiring-is-broken-and-how-im-dealing-with-it/
======
anoncoward111
Hiring in most business settings is severely broken. It's biased, long, too
sensitive to supposed red flags, and opague.

Conversely, I recently received two job offers where the process was easy. One
was for a large corporation's customer service department. Aside from an
insanely long appllication form, the interviews were very short.

The other job is a waiter job, and I'm absolutely loving this type of work. I
walked in, told the manager I have experience, and started the next day.

------
throwaway5250
I'm simply exhausted by it, even though I do pretty well in whiteboard
interviews.

These days, I stick with places that are happy to see me coming. Desperate
even. I'm not getting top dollar, but I have a lot more leverage.

